# Keine Lüftersteuerung seit Corsair H60 Einbau / Erfahrungsbericht



## Antikerl (29. Juli 2012)

*Keine Lüftersteuerung seit Corsair H60 Einbau / Erfahrungsbericht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem die Corsair H60 Kompakt-WaKü zugelegt. Grund war, dass mein Scythe Kama-Angle meine CPU seit der Übertaktung, für meinen Geschmack, nicht mehr genügend kühlen konnte. Dazu kam noch, dass durch die Größe des Kühlkörpers keine Möglichkeit zum Einbau seitlicher Lüfter mehr gegeben war. 

Aber nun zu meinem Problem. Seit ich die H60 eingebaut habe, kann Speedfan die Drehzahlen der Lüfter scheinbar nicht mehr steuern. An sich hat sich an der Zusammenstellung der Lüfter nicht viel geändert. Aufgrund der Lautstärke habe ich den Scythe Lüfter übernommen, also ist er am 4-PIN CPU Anschluss geblieben. Die Pumpe der H60 habe ich am PWR 3-PIN Anschluss gesteckt. Zwei beQuiet Lüfter vorne und hinten am Gehäuse sind auf den steckplätzen geblieben, wie sie vorher waren. Dazugekommen ist noch ein beQuiet Lüfter, der in das Seitenteil des Gehäuses Luft für die GraKa einbläst. Dieser 3-PIN Stecker ist auf den 4-PIN Sys-Fan Steckplatz gekommen. Speedfan ist auf dem neuesten Stand. Wenn ich es starte, regelt er die Drehzahl-Prozente runter wie vorher, jedoch ändert sich an der tatsächlichen Drehzahl der Lüfter nichts mehr. 

Mein Mainboard:
ASrock P55 PRO/USB3 (aktuelles BIOS ist drauf)

Meine CPU:
Intel Core i5 760@3,8Ghz


Ich habe schon einige Beiträge über Google gefunden, jedoch haben die nichts anderes hervor gebracht, als ich schon ausprobiert habe, bzw. sich ja an meiner Lüfterzusammenstellung kaum etwas geändert hat. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass hier vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee hat.

So als ersten Eindruck über die Kühlleistung  dieser Kompaktwasserkühlung kann ich an sich nut Positives berichten. Sie kühlt die CPU 10°C weiter runter, als die Luftkühlung. Der Geräuschpegel ist allerdings etwas höher, was aber an Anbringung in meinem Gehäuse liegt. Der Radiator ist mit dem Lüfter einblasend am oberen 120er Platz der Gehäuseseitenwand installiert. Die Bohrungen sind relativ klein, wodurch bei hohen Drehzahlen Luftgeräusche entstehen.

Gruß

Antikerl


----------



## <BaSh> (29. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber waren die Lüfter der H Reihe nicht eigentlich an der Pumpe angeschlossen um von dieser gesteuert zu werden?


----------



## Antikerl (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Keine Lüftersteuerung seit Corsair H60 Einbau / Erfahrungsbericht*

Nee, die sind getrennt. Wie es bei der älteren H50 und H70 ist weiß ich auch nicht. Die H60 hebt sich auf jeden fall sehr von den Vorgängern ab. 

Habe festgestellt, dass ich mit dem ASrock eigenen Tool die Lüfter (wie im BIOS) manuell drosseln kann. Speedfan zeigt diese Drosselung auch in den Werten an. klasse, wenn ich zocken will möchte ich ja nicht jedes mal von Hand die Drehzahlen erhöhen müssen. Sehr merkwürdig, als wenn Speedfan nicht mehr auf die Temperatureinstellungen reagiert. Obwohl, dann würden die Prozentwerte im Hauptfenster ja nicht runter gehen, sobald ich die Automatig aktivieren.


----------



## lambama (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Keine Lüftersteuerung seit Corsair H60 Einbau / Erfahrungsbericht*

ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber Speedfan kontrolliert nur PWM-Lüfter, also 4Pin.
Meistens kann man im Bios verschiedene Lüfterprofile einstellen, sodass das Mainboard die Lüfter automatisch regelt.
Die Profile heißen meistens silent, cool, usw


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Keine Lüftersteuerung seit Corsair H60 Einbau / Erfahrungsbericht*

Das sind doch Fragen für den Kompakt-Wakü-Sammelthread!
Hat bei den richtigen Waküs imo eigentlich nichts verloren. 

Dass die H60 sich von der H50 und der H70 unterscheidet, liegt daran, dass Corsair den Hersteller gewechselt hat. Früher wurden die Teile für Corsair von Asetek hergestellt, und jetzt von CoolIT-Systems. Die beiden Firmen sind btw auch fast die einzigen Hersteller von Kompaktwaküs weltweit. Die Produkte dieser Hersteller werden lediglich von versch. Marken wie Corsair oder Antec gelabelt, weil diese im Consumermarkt bekannter sind und ein gutes Zusatzgeschäft damit zu machen ist.


----------



## Antikerl (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Keine Lüftersteuerung seit Corsair H60 Einbau / Erfahrungsbericht*



lambama schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber Speedfan kontrolliert nur PWM-Lüfter, also 4Pin.
> Meistens kann man im Bios verschiedene Lüfterprofile einstellen, sodass das Mainboard die Lüfter automatisch regelt.
> Die Profile heißen meistens silent, cool, usw


 
Wie gesagt, vor dem Umbau hat es auch funktioniert drei Lüfter zu regeln. Hat man die Prozente runter geregelt, ist die Drehzahl und der Geräuschpegel geringer geworden. Im BIOS gibt es im HW Monitor die Möglichkeit, die Lüfter auf FullOn oder manuell Level1-10 (entspricht 10%-100%) zu stellen. Beim CPU Fan steht zusätzlich eine Temperaturangabe, die ich zwischen 45°C und 65°C einstellen kann. Ich habe an diesen Angaben aber nie etwas ändern müssen, als die Luftkühlung noch drin war. Alles ging automatisch über Speedfan. 

Einzige Änderung, die kurz vor dem H60 Einbau noch stattgefunden hat, war ein neues Netzteil. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht genau sagen, ob da evtl. schon Änderungen an Speedfan aufgetreten sind, da ich den Rechner bis zum Einbau der H60 nicht oft an hatte. Abgesehen davon könnte ich es mir auch nicht erklären, wenn das Netzteil etwas mit meinem Problem zu tun haben soll.


----------



## Uter (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Keine Lüftersteuerung seit Corsair H60 Einbau / Erfahrungsbericht*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das sind doch Fragen für den Kompakt-Wakü-Sammelthread!


 Genau, bitte dort weiter machen.
-CLOSED-


----------

